# Need help with the TUG wish list



## Holysmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

I renewed my membership the other night.  But when I logged in after paying it said I was still expired under username Holysmoke.

So I just started a new account under Capesun and made a wishlist under Bonnet Creek.

Then my duplicate account Capesun was deleted but the wish list ad remains and people think I'm rude by not responding to them because I can't access the replies.

I was told the ad would be deleted as my capesun account was deleted but that was not the case.

I have sent several emails to tug with no results


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 9, 2011)

It is Saturday my friend...noone is in the office on weekends.  We recieved your email and will take care of you as soon as we can.  I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Holysmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

delete an ad requires a visit to an office? ok then

to all the people responding to bonnet creeks only wish list, I am sorry, but I can't see your messages, I am not being rude, I just can't see them and you probably won't see this


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 9, 2011)

Since youd like to be technical, Ill oblige =)

Unfortunately when you renewed your membership, and then clicked "new members click here"...you created a duplicate membership.   This required us to go into the database and delete the duplicate and reset your main membership record.

Not noticing that you posted a wish ad, the new membership you created (vs the renewal payment submitted) was deleted...but the wish ad was not.  Thus leaving the wish ad live on the site.

However with the account deleted, we have no way of identifying the ad in question using the admin console, this will require someone to manually go into the database and move the wish ad to your new account.  Sadly we dont have a simple "button" to click for this issue as its actually never happened before.

So yes, this is something that will have to be taken care of during normal business hours, not on the weekends.

Im sure the people responding are not overreacting to you not replying to their messages over the weekend.  They too are likely more than happy to wait until monday to hear from you =)


----------



## Holysmoke (Apr 9, 2011)

roger that.  I appreciate the response


----------



## Holysmoke (Apr 11, 2011)

any chance to finish this today? as of 12:34 pm the ad still exists.  I dont need it transferred just deleted.

I have received about 10 emails about messages that I cannot access.

I no longer need help with Bonnet Creek and just want it deleted.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

Its on the list...continually asking me isnt going to speed up the process =)


----------



## Holysmoke (Apr 11, 2011)

I used to live in Middleburg.  Do you know if Thai Garden is still in business in Orange Park?

What about Club Christophers?

edit:

looks like Thai Garden is http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...ai_Garden_Restaurant-Orange_Park_Florida.html


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

yep, thai garden still exists...actually eat there regularly (well as regularly as one can eat thai food).  love that place!

CC is also still there on wells.

Also, Ive deleted your wish ad.


----------



## Holysmoke (Apr 11, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> yep, thai garden still exists...actually eat there regularly (well as regularly as one can eat thai food).  love that place!
> 
> CC is also still there on wells.
> 
> Also, Ive deleted your wish ad.



thanks.

I used to go to CC all the time.  Back then they had a sports bar and a bottle of beer at happy hour was $1.50.

My wife and I loved Thai Garden and I always got Pra Ram and those spring rolls.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2011)

I always get masiman....so delicious


----------

